# Charlie's first road bike



## Berties (7 Sep 2012)

Well after watching me zooming round the country side my youngest took a interest in riding with me,after a few rides on the mountain bike I had a troll round the local shops,and ended up in my favourite local bike shop,got him to try out a Raleigh airlite 100 2012,(the bike has had some good reveiws as a winter trainer so ideal as a first bike)he had a fitting on the turbo,we shortened the stem,(halfords localy would have just put you on any bike remotley close)and fitted his padded shorts and jersey and now he's off ,took him out and filled him with warnings ,
He did a few nasty hills keeping in the saddle,it's just great to see him trying new things,he plays rugby at a high level so will only increase his fitness ,at 12 it's a great time to start him off he listens and try's very hard,
I will post some pictures when we snap him


----------



## defy-one (7 Sep 2012)

My 16 year old son has kidnapped my 4 week old triban! Makes me happy to see him out and about on it. Guess we need a N+1 !!!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Sep 2012)

defy-one said:


> My 16 year old son has kidnapped my 4 week old triban! Makes me happy to see him out and about on it. Guess we need a N+1 !!!!!


 
You know you really bought it for him, lol.

Stu


----------

